# Group of Sports Bettors



## DCunha (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,

I want to put together a group of sports bettors looking for quality over quantity and together continue to get access to what I can confirm to date is the best information I have received in my 22 years of sports betting.

You can count on 30-35 plays monthly, therefore if you are an action junkie this isn't for you!

In regards to their win rate, they claim 68%. I have had access to their plays for a total of 6 weeks and can confirm 67%. Someone I met on a trip to Vegas in early March connected me to them, he claimed being a member for over 4 years, couldn't confirm the win rate exactly but he stated 65-70%.

My goal is for the group to start on May 1, 2018, therefore we need to move quickly if we want to make this happen. They aren't cheap, actually they are very expensive, but if I can get enough interested sports bettors it can cost us only $100 each monthly which is dirt cheap for the quality of the plays I have received to date, therefore I will post this on as many forums as possible and hope I can find enough people interested.

I will send more details to anyone interested, there is a lot of interesting information, and I am sure you will find their method and point of view unique.

If you are interested please send me a PM and I will get back to you as soon as possible.

Cheers!


----------



## DCunha (Apr 23, 2018)

Or please email me at dcbuygroup@protonmail.com.


----------



## DCunha (Apr 24, 2018)

Tuesday, April 24, 2018
---
(909) Miami Marlins (Peters)
(910) Los Angeles Dodgers (Maeda)
---
Los Angeles Dodgers (Maeda) -1.5 (-120)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 25, 2018)

Please remember this is just to see play frequency, release times, types and odds, we definitely don't judge a service by one week of results, at least I don't, I focus on results over the long haul. Would you join a service if they join the forum and have one good week? Of course not! Just like you shouldn't join a service because of one good week you shouldn't judge a service if they have a less better week. On top of it they are coming off an amazing week, but I don't want to talk about nothing that wasn't posted here, but it was their best week in the 6 weeks I have had access, so if they only have small profit, breakeven or small loss this week it wouldn't surprise me.

Like I said, the purpose of posting the plays is not to see their great results, even if they do have a good week, play frequency, release times, types and odds is what we need to focus on.

NOTE: Wager example at -120 wager 1.00 to win 0.83, and at +120 wager 1.00 to win 1.20.

Wednesday, April 25, 2018
---
(965) Los Angeles Angels (Tropeano)
(966) Houston Astros (Verlander)
---
Houston Astros (Verlander) -1.5 (-115)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 25, 2018)

Wednesday, April 25, 2018
---
(967) Minnesota Twins (Lynn)
(968) New York Yankees (Gary)
---
New York Yankees (Gary) -1.5 (+112)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 25, 2018)

Typo, Yankees pitcher is Gray.


----------



## DCunha (Apr 26, 2018)

Thursday, April 26, 2018
---
(911) Seattle Mariners (Paxton)
(912) Cleveland Indians (Clevinger)
---
Cleveland Indians (Clevinger) (-106)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 27, 2018)

Thursday, April 26, 2018
---
(81) San Jose Sharks
(82) Vegas Golden Knights
---
Vegas Golden Knights -1.5 (+186)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 27, 2018)

Friday, April 27, 2018
---
(973) Oakland Athletics (Manaea)
(974) Houston Astros (Keuchel)
---
Houston Astros (Keuchel) -1.5 (+120)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 28, 2018)

Get plays from May 1 to May 31, 2018 for only $100, I am still looking for 64 sports bettors.

Contact me at dcbuygroup@protonmail.com, don't be shy!


----------



## DCunha (Apr 28, 2018)

Let me tell you a little about how this idea of group buy came about...

To make a long story short, me and the wife went on a vacation to Vegas in March, met a guy at the sports book, chit chat about sports betting and plays blah blah blah he tells me about the group which he is a member for over 4 years, so I follow for 17 days. I like the results and ask him how I can continue getting these plays and he tells me he needs to introduce me to the group to be able to join the group, so I gave him my contact info and he introduced me.

This guy wasn't trying to sell me anything, so he had no reason to lie, I myself decided to follow then ask him how to get access after I saw some decent results for 17 days. 

After the original contact with the group I ask them pricing, I almost fell off my chair when then told me $10,000 monthly to join the group. I played it cool, as if I was a high roller, told them I could only commit after a trial period, they gave me the month of April as a trial.

Even though I had a gut feeling that I finally found the right source because it wasn't a salesman with a sales pitch making me join, I was waiting for results to start going bad just like with every other service I joined, but results didn't go bad.

One week passed, two weeks passed, three weeks passed, and then I was like damn, these guys are good, now how in the world am I going to join them in May, that is when the group buy idea came to mind.


----------



## DCunha (Apr 28, 2018)

Saturday, April 28, 2018
---
(915) Tampa Bay Rays (Chirinos)
(916) Boston Red Sox (Price)
---
Boston Red Sox (Price) -1.5 (+105)


Saturday, April 28, 2018
---
(917) Texas Rangers (Colon)
(918) Toronto Blue Jays (Garcia)
---
Texas Rangers (Colon) (+157)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 29, 2018)

Saturday, April 28, 2018
---
(911) New York Mets (Vargas)
(912) San Diego Padres (Lucchesi)
---
San Diego Padres (Lucchesi) -1.5 (+160)


----------



## DCunha (Apr 29, 2018)

DON’T GET FOOLED BY “WIN PERCENTAGE” IT IS WORTHLESS!



Many services focus on win percentage, but it is the most worthless stat, and I will show you why below using the plays I posted in the forum.



The group I am trying to get us to have access in May only talk about “Effective Win Percentage”, and in their opinion this is the only way you can see the real value of a service.



What is Effective Win Percentage?



Effective Win Percentage is the win percentage equivalent to if every bet was made on a -110 line.


I am sure you will agree that 5-4 (55.6%) +0.55 units is not the same as 5-4 (55.6%) +3.02 units.


How is Effective Win Percentage calculated?



Effective Win Percentage is calculated with simple math and will give you the true value of a service, (Units Won/0.909)/(Units Won/0.909+Games Lost)*100=.



Using the plays I posted on the forum as an example, 5-4 record and +3.02 units, the calculation would be (7.02/0.909)/(7.02/0.909+4)*100=… with the result being 65.9%.



- - -



*I have done what I could on my end to try to show you we have a golden opportunity on the table, all it takes is 90 people who are interested in these plays from May 1 to 31 for only $100.*


*I have less then 48 hours to send payment if I want to have access to plays in May, therefore if you are interested please send me an email to dcbuygroup@protonmail.com as soon possible.*


*It isn’t every day we have the opportunity to join a high quality private group like this one, and on top of it for only $100 monthly, a $10,000 value for only $100, how can you go wrong paying only 1/100th of the value?*



- - -



I will leave you guys alone in the forum as of now, my email is above and this golden opportunity is available for the next 48, so if you are interested all you have to do is shoot me an email as soon as possible.



Best of luck to all with your sports betting!


----------



## DCunha (Apr 29, 2018)

Honestly, I am pretty sure I am miscalculating Effective Win Percentage, but I am too embarrassed to ask them exactly how to calculate it, don't want them thinking I am dum, so if any math wiz can help that would be great.

I calculate 5-4 +3.02 units as 65.9% Effective Win Percentage, but 9 plays at -110 odds with a 6-3 record which is 66.7% would give us a +2.45 units, and they are much higher then that over 9 plays, so I think I am miscalculating something as they probably need to be at like 70% on what is posted here in the forum, so if there is any math wiz on the forum that can help me out it will be much appreciated.

Please remember it was recommended for example at -120 odds to wager 1.00 to win 0.83 units, and at +120 odds to wager 1.00 to win 1.20 units.

Going to be hard to get 90 people for sure, but I am sure in the near future people are going to be begging me to join and the doors will be closed, I really don't see how anyone can go wrong with $100, even if you just want to wager $10 per play the first month just to cover your $100, this is an opportunity of a lifetime and those that aren't willing to take a small $100 risk are going to be left out in the rain because I guarantee that those reading this and laughing at me today will be begging me in the future to join! Life is about choices, and the choices you make today reflect your life in the future!


----------



## DCunha (Apr 29, 2018)

Someone sent me the following and makes more sense then my calculation and looks correct, making the Effective Win Percentage close to 70%.

Since they use, for example, at -120 odds wager 1.00 to win 0.83 units, and at +120 odds wager 1.00 to win 1.20 units, over 9 games the wagered amount would be 9 units, meaning the break even point at -110 odds would be 4.7142 won and 4.2858 lost, giving us a total of 9 units.

Now the profit of +3.02 needs to be factored in at the same time keeping the wagered amount at 9 units, so +3.02 would be divided in two and half will be added to the won column and half would be deducted from the loss column.

So 4.7142 won and 4.2858 lost, would change to 6.2242 won and 2.7758 lost when factoring in the +3.02 profit.

In my previous post we saw that 6-3 record is 66.7% and would only give us +2.45 units, and they are higher then that at +3.05 units, so we knew they had to be above 66.7%, I stated probably around 70%.

Therefore with a 6.2242-2.7758 record the correct Effective Win Percentage is 69.2%.


----------

